# Auf der suche nach DER Jacke - HILFE?!



## fzephyr (26. März 2020)

Hallo,

exzessives MTB fahren ist für mich seit kurzen Neuland. Aufgrund der momentanen Lage und der Einschränkung meiner anderen Hobbys möchte ich meiner Jugendliebe dem MTB/Rad fahren wieder mehr widmen.

Ich befürchte aber fast das ich nach einer eierlegenden Wollmilchsau suche.

Ich hätte am liebsten NUR eine Jacke für MTB fahren. Ich halte nicht viel von 12334 verschiedenen Dingen für einen Gebrauch. Man muss ja schliesslich dann irgendwie alles mitschleppen.

Ich schreib euch einfach mal was ich mir so vorstelle und vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja einen Tipp:

ich suche eine Jacke die leicht bzw. klein verstaubar ist. muss aber jetzt auch nicht Zigarettenschachtel groß sein. wenn man versteht was ich meine.
Bei normalen Regenschauern vernünftigt trocken hält. Bei monsunartigen Regenfällen bevorzuge ich sowieso das unterstellen. 
Aber man soll auch nicht so ekelhaft darunter schwitzen wie mit diesen ganz billigen Regenjacken.

Sie sollte ein wenig warmhalten. Zum beispiel das ich bei aktuellen Temperaturen ohne Probleme morgens mit einem Longsleeve drunten los kann ohne das es mich friert.
Genauso sollte sie aber nicht zu warm sein das ich bei wärmeren Temperaturen auch noch tragen kann - sollte es dann regnen oder leicht Frisch sein.

Ich hoffe man weiß ungefähr auf was ich hinaus will. Vielleicht gibt es sowas auch garnicht und meine Vorstellungen sind komplette Idiotie.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## Florent29 (26. März 2020)

Sowas gibts fürs Rennrad. Ist aber teuer.

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben: Auf dem MTB geht es gelegentlich etwas rauher zu und ich wollte nicht mit meiner teuren Rennradjacke stürzen und mir da ein hübsches Loch in den Ärmel reißen.

Also hat man da eher die Alernative zwischen einer günstigen Notjacke wie zB der Endura Packajack o.ä. (die ist aber nicht so geil beim Mikroklima und längerem Regen) oder richtigen Hardshell-MTB Jacken wie zB der Platzangst Upland (die dann aber nicht so klein packt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (26. März 2020)

Ne leichte Regnejacke mit Gore Tex Active würde ich da empfehlen.
Habe die ME Firefox, gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr.
Sowas alternativ:








						The North Face Shinpuru 2 GORE-TEX Active Men's Waterproof Jacket
					

The Shinpuru 2 is a streamlined GORE-TEX Active jacket ideal for hiking throughout the season. Named after the Japanese phonetic for simple, it comes equipped




					www.ellis-brigham.com
				



Oder wenn es puristischer sein soll:








						C5 GORE-TEX ACTIVE JACKET Herren Radjacke  | ROSE Bikes
					

Die C5 GORE-TEX ACTIVE JACKET von GORE WEAR ist der Nachfolger der bel...




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## fzephyr (26. März 2020)

Hey danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

Ja was mir bis dato aufgefallen ist beim rum surfen. 
Das man die Wahl zwischen ner hardshell Jacke hat in der man vermutlich beim kleinsten Sonnenstrahl ne wandelnde Sauna ist.
Oder ne Softshell mit guter Belüftungsmöglichkeit. Dann hat man nichts gegen regen. 

Wäre dann nicht vllt am sinnvollsten man holt sich eine etwas bessere softshell gegen wind und wenn's frischer ist und leicht nieselt. 
Und sollte es fester regnen bis zum nächsten Unterschlupf einfach ne billo regenjacke die man ja relativ klein zusammen geknüllt bekommt. (Tipps?)
Was meint ihr? 

Die endura pakjak ist ja n reiner Windbreaker so wie ich das sehe. Stimmt das? Oder kann die auch ein wenig Regen? Bzw. Nieseln? 

Ne reine hardshell kommt irgendwie nicht in Frage. 

Die von north face schaut schon gut aus. Aber billiger wird man meine Wünsche will in Form einer Jacke wohl nicht bedienen können oder?


----------



## mot.2901 (27. März 2020)

Gerade beim biken schwitzt du mehr als jede wasserdichte Jacke nach außen transportieren kann.
Im Prinzip kannst du die aussuchen ob du von Innen oder Außen Naß wirst 

Am wichtigsten ist die Winddichtigkeit. Damit du nicht auskühlst. Die Temperatur regle ich mit den Schichten unter der Jacke.
Ich habe z.B. eine Vaude Jacke mit 80% Windschutz. Finde ich angenehm.
Einen kurzen Schauer sollten alle Windjacken aushalten.

Für längere Touren bei unsicherer Wetterlage habe ich noch eine dünne Regenjacke von Vaude und kurze Regenhosen von Endura.

Die Endura Pakajak habe ich als Notjacke im Sommer im Rucksack. Nimmt kaum Platz weg, kann auch in die Trikottasche, ist winddicht aber schwitzig.

Eine Jacke die nur ansatzweiße deinen Vorstellungen entspricht, zumindest in der Werbung, ist sehr teuer.
Am Bike eher ungünstig.
Meine beiden Vaude Jacken haben im Sale jeweiles nur ca. 60€ gekostet.


----------



## fzephyr (27. März 2020)

Ich glaub's langsam auch das ich wenn dann ordentlich in den Geldbeutel langen muss. 

Da du anscheinend einige Artikel von endura hast. Kannst du mir vllt erklären weshalb die älteren modelle von endura immer mit II betitelt werden? 
Pakajak ist ne ganz stupide simple Regenjacke oder?


----------



## mot.2901 (27. März 2020)

Bei Endura werden die Serien immer weiter verbessert und nummeriert.
Die Pakajak ist aus sehr dünnem Ripstopgewebe. Nur Wind, keine Regenjacke.
Sehr kleines Packmaß.
Ich habe meine mal für 15€ gekauft.
Ich habe das Vorgängermodell von dieser hier Vaude Moab


----------



## fatzy (28. März 2020)

Ich habe so ziemlich den gleichen Bedarf und werd es mit der Vaude Moab versuchen - sieht vernünftig aus und scheint das Anwendungsfeld gut abzudecken.


----------



## Grizzly71 (28. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> eierlegenden Wollmilchsau


Meiner Meinung nach gibt es das nicht. Guter Regenschutz und gute Atmungsaktivität beißen sich einfach zu sehr. Das wird immer ein Kompromiss sein. Was für mich immer ganz gut funktioniert ist eine gute Hardshell mit Belüftungsöffnungen. Speziell großzügige Öffnungen unter Achsel/Armen finde ich sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (28. März 2020)

Für welchen Temperaturbereich soll die Jacke denn sein? Eine Jacke für -10 Grad bis +20 Grad gibt es nicht. Ich persönlich bevorzuge bei unter 15 Grad ein Langarmtrikot mit Windschutz (Assos Intermediate Evo) und wenn es leicht kühler wird + Weste/Jacke (abnehmbare Ärmel). Für unter 8 Grad  ziehe ich eine Molon Labe Fribus Softshell an, ist es noch kälter, kommen Schichten darunter, z.b. Craft Active Extreme. Ich bevorzuge enge Kleidung auf dem MTB.

Würde nach dem Zwiebelprinzip vorgehen, besser als mehrere Jacke mitzuschleppen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. März 2020)

Ich weiss garnicht wo das Problem liegt. Gesucht wird ne Jacke die Wind abhält, bei normalen Schauern trocken hält,  und die etwas warm hält. 

Klingt für mich klassisch nach ungefütterter Softshell. Z.B. Gore C3 Windstopper Softshell o.ä. 

Wurde doch gesagt bei Monsun wird sich untergestellt, warum dann wieder zigmal die Empfehlung Hardshell/Regenjacke kommt ist mir schleierhaft. Mit ner Windjacke käme ich beim Anwendungsfall MTB nicht klar, die dünnen Dinger leben dann doch bei Gebüschkontakt nicht lange genug. Bei Dauerregen ist es auch egal ob Softshell oder Hardshell. Ist die Membran gesättigt mit Feuchtigkeit dann atmet da mal garnix mehr.
Dafür kann ne Softshell besser die Wärme drunter halten, so zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung in den letzten 8 Jahren mit zig Regenjacken und Softshellvarianten die so von diversen Herstellern feil geboten werden. Wenn es zu warm wird, Schicht drunter aus oder Jacke auf. Reicht meistens, oder gleich eine mit Lüftungen kaufen die man im Bedarfsfall öffnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (28. März 2020)

Zwar nicht ganz billig, aber meine absolute Lieblingsjacke:








						Norrøna fjørå Convertible Alpha60 Jacke für Herren
					

Mit der fjørå Convertible Alpha60 Jacke können Sie Ihre Radsportsaison auf das ganze Jahr ausweiten. Für Fatbiking und Singletrail-Biking an kalten Tagen im Winter und Herbst




					www.norrona.com
				




Würd sagen von -5 bis 15 Grad geht alles. Praktisch durch die abnehmbaren Ärmel als "Shirt" einsetzbar. Nicht das typische Softshell-Feeling, sondern eher weicher, trotzdem robust
Muss man mal halt mal geduldig auf nen Schnapper warten. Hab die irgendwann mal unter 200 geschossen.


----------



## syntetic (29. März 2020)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Eine Jacke für -10 Grad bis +20 Grad gibt es nicht.


+20° vielleicht nicht, aber da braucht man eh keine Jacke mehr. Meine Jacke kann ich aber problemlos bei -20 bis +15° anziehen, ohne zu frieren und ohne übermäßig zu schwitzen. Dabei ist sie hoch atmungsaktiv und komplett wasserdicht. Kostet aber auch entsprechend...
Für mich ist das die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau". Man muss aber bereit sein, sehr viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Für nen Hunnie bekommst du sowas nicht.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (29. März 2020)

syntetic schrieb:


> +20° vielleicht nicht, aber da braucht man eh keine Jacke mehr. Meine Jacke kann ich aber problemlos bei -20 bis +15° anziehen, ohne zu frieren und ohne übermäßig zu schwitzen. Dabei ist sie hoch atmungsaktiv und komplett wasserdicht. Kostet aber auch entsprechend...
> Für mich ist das die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau". Man muss aber bereit sein, sehr viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Für nen Hunnie bekommst du sowas nicht.



Welche Jacke hast du?


----------



## Powermaniaxx (29. März 2020)

Würde mich auch interessieren, denn extrem atmungsaktiv und komplett wasserdicht funktioniert ja bekanntlich kaum.


----------



## fzephyr (29. März 2020)

Hallo! 

Danke für die ganzen antworten. 
Habe mir mal die singletrack 2 von endura bestellt. Mal schauen wie die ausfällt und wie sie sich anfühlt. 

Der Vorschlag mit einer dünneren gut beluftbaren Softshelljacke klingt spannend. Da softshelljacken in meiner Erinnerung nicht wirklich allzulange regen standhalten können. 
Hat da jemand Empfehlungen? Die ich mir mal anschauen kann. 

@syntetic mich würde der Name deiner Jacke auch interessieren. 

Letztendlich so die Jacke die ich mir jetzt kaufe noch das eklige wetter mitmachen. 
Wenn's frischer ist Wind abhalten bzw leicht Warmhalten. Und wenn es Mal regnet ganz jährig tragbar sein. Aber ohne rumprobieren werde ich da wohl nicht schlauer. 

zB mach ich mit nem Kumpel im August ne Radtour an der ostsee. Morgens wird es jetzt nicht kalt sein im August. Aber sollte es windig sein, was es dort oben ja gut Mal sein kann. Soll meine Jacke dort da helfen. Ohne das ich dabei zerfliesse.


Jemand Erfahrungen mit der singletrack 2 von endura?


----------



## schmitr3 (30. März 2020)

syntetic schrieb:


> +20° vielleicht nicht, aber da braucht man eh keine Jacke mehr. Meine Jacke kann ich aber problemlos bei -20 bis +15° anziehen, ohne zu frieren und ohne übermäßig zu schwitzen. Dabei ist sie hoch atmungsaktiv und komplett wasserdicht. Kostet aber auch entsprechend...
> Für mich ist das die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau". Man muss aber bereit sein, sehr viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Für nen Hunnie bekommst du sowas nicht.


Du fährst also bei -20 Grad bis auf die Jacke die gleichen Klamotten wie bei +15 Grad? Klingt merkwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwaderzenka (30. März 2020)

Auch wenn du dich schon entschieden hast. Hier noch mein Vorschlag:
https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Bekleidung/Jacken/Men-s-Strone-Jacket
Habe sie selber, und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden was Regenbeständigkeit und "Luftigkeit" anbelangt. Bei Wind ebenfalls angenehm. An kälteren Tagen habe ich noch einen Fleecehoody darunter. Somit ist von ca. 0-20 Grad alles abgedeckt. Über 20 fährst eh ohne Jacke.


----------



## patrick78 (30. März 2020)

also ich habe mir vor jahren die endura mt500 bestellt und liebe sie. 
ist an regnerischen tagen und an kälteren tagen immer meine oberschicht und drunter je nach temperatur.
ich war damit schon bei 20° unterwegs aber auch schon bei -5°.

die jacke hat prima belüftungsöffnungen, so dass man das schwitzen regulieren kann.

aber ja, man schwitzt trotzdem drunter, wie man es eben bei regenjacken tut (vor allem
dort, wo der rucksack an rücken und schultern aufliegt). arme und vorne muss man einfach
mit den reissverschlüssen regulieren und mit den bündchen an den armen. wenn da fahrtwind
durch geht, dann wird natürlich auch feuchtigkeit abgeführt.


----------



## fzephyr (30. März 2020)

Entschiede ist weit hergeholt. 

habe mir jetzt eine mal zur ansicht nachhause bestellt. 
Endura mt500 les ich immer wieder. deswegen hab ich mir auch mal den "kleinen bruder" bestellt. die singletrack hat natürlich nicht die selbe technologie. kostet dementsprechend auch weniger.
glaube aber fast das es von der größe her nicht hin haut.

jeden tagen findet man im internet irgendeine neue jacke bei der man meint sie könnte es sein. 
wenn man sich kein budget limit setzt sucht man sich meiner erfahrung momentan dumm und dämlich.
wenn ich eins gelernt hab die letzten tage, das es irgendwie für alles eine lösung aufn dem bike gibt. kommt nur drauf an was man bereit ist zu zahlen und dazu kommt noch ob man es auch wirklich braucht.

deine einschätzung zur mt500 bestätigt aber meine gelesenen erfahrungen. sollte mir alles zu bunt werden und ich finde keine andere lösung wird es wohl die werden. obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so viel ausgeben wollte.

jemand erfahrung mit der "Vaude Moab"? ist sie sehr schwitzig? weiß jemand was?

gleiches gilt für die "C3 GORE-TEX® Paclite® Hooded - Regenjacke"

jemand evtl auch einen direkten vergleich zwischen der Endura MT500 und dieser Jacke hier: *C5 GORE-TEX® Trail - MTB Regenjacke*


----------



## schmitr3 (30. März 2020)

Habe die Endura und auch die Vaude. Das sind für mich zwei völlig verschiedene Jacken. Die Vaude mag ich im Frühjahr und Herbst oder wenn es abends nochmal kühl wird. Da die "nur" 80% winddicht ist, nicht so schwitzig und sehr angenehm zu tragen. Finde 80% besser als 100%, weil dann noch Luft durchkommt und daher am Ende auch noch Schweiß rauskommt. Wasserdicht ist die nicht, auch nicht kleine Schauer, da saugt die sich voll.
Die Endura ist halt wirklich eine robuste Regenjacke. Die trage ich, wenn ich weiss, das es nass wird, dann ist die im Rucksack oder ich fahre schon damit los. 
Von den Gore-Sachen bin ich die letzten Jahre abgekommen, daher kann ich da nichts zu sagen. Die waren mir irgendwann zu teuer für das, was man bekommt und die Passform ist nicht mit meinem Körperbau kompatibel.


----------



## mot.2901 (30. März 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Die Vaude mag ich im Frühjahr und Herbst oder wenn es abends nochmal kühl wird. Da die "nur" 80% winddicht ist, nicht so schwitzig und sehr angenehm zu tragen. Finde 80% besser als 100%, weil dann noch Luft durchkommt und daher am Ende auch noch Schweiß rauskommt. Wasserdicht ist die nicht, auch nicht kleine Schauer, da saugt die sich voll.



Genau so sehe ich das auch  
Ich fahre meistens nicht bei richtig schlechtem Wetter.
Warum soll ich dann zu 99% mit einer schwitzigen Regenjacke rum fahren.

Darum eine günstige Regenjacke mit kleinem Packmass in den Rucksack für den Fall der Fälle.

Ich habe auch noch eine robuste, günstige Regenjacke (Endura Gridlock)mit Belüftungsreißverschlüssen z.B. für Mehrtägige Touren bei der voraussichtlich schlechtes Wetter ist.

Zum Wandern ist eine gute Membran Jacke eine Option.
Beim Biken bergauf schwitzt man einfach zu sehr.


----------



## fzephyr (30. März 2020)

mit "die Vaude" ist die moab gemeint oder? oder das modell von das jemand anders mehrere beiträge über mir genannt hat?

wenn ja:

vaude moab nur in kombi mit richtiger regen jacke sollte man doch mal in einen regenschauer kommen. richtig?


EDIT:  sehe gerade ist gibt verschiedene moab jacken. hast du die all year jacket oder die regenjacke? vermutlich dann all year?


----------



## Schwaderzenka (30. März 2020)

Von welcher Vaude redet ihr gerade?
Vaude Moab Regenjacke oder Moab


fzephyr schrieb:


> mit "die Vaude" ist die moab gemeint oder? oder das modell von das jemand anders mehrere beiträge über mir genannt hat?
> 
> wenn ja:
> 
> ...


Es gibt sogar drei Moab Jacken die Zip Off (all year) die Regenjacke und die Softshell. 
Ich war der Jemand mit der anderen Vaude. Habe die Vaude Strone gekauft, nachdem ich sie direkt im Vaudestore mit der Moab Regenjacke verglichen habe.


----------



## fzephyr (30. März 2020)

langsam verlier ich den überblick  

gut die strone ist rein optisch bei mir raus. sagt mir leider überhaupt nicht zu. 


denke das es mit meiner singletrack II eh nichts wird. XL wird mir wohl zu groß sein.

wie ich hier den meisten entnehmen kann wird eh zu einer klein verpackbaren regenjacke und einer eher winddichten wasserabweisenden Softshell(?) jacke tendiert.


----------



## mot.2901 (30. März 2020)

Schaue bei den Vaude auf 80% Winddicht, dann machst du nichts verkehrt
Nichts mit einer Membran oder wasserdicht.
Regenjacke https://www.hibike.de/vaude-drop-iii-regenjacke-herren-p5b0a8342332967af033aa705272f4ec9
Windjacke https://www.hibike.de/vaude-moab-ii...1440d74c6acd6f94e75be5c09fd4df7f#var_97070927
https://www.hibike.de/vaude-air-iii-windjacke-herren-pfac62a78dc06acadbd9f531f82b1d940#var_87066671


----------



## fzephyr (30. März 2020)

Danke für deine mühe mit den links!

hast du auch zufällig erfahrung mit der all year?








						VAUDE All Year Moab Jacke Herren eclipse online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

VAUDE All Year Moab Jacke Herren eclipse +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Softshelljacken Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (30. März 2020)

Das ist doch jetzt wieder was komplett anderes. Die hat sogar Primaloft, wäre mir wahrscheinlich 9 Monate im Jahr zu warm. Dann lieber die Vaude Moab III Softshell, wenn dir kalt wird, ein Langarmtrikot für drunter. Damit bist du doch viel flexibler und kannst kombinieren.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (30. März 2020)

Ich bin nach wie vor von der Gore Wear C5 Active Jacket (nicht die Active Trail!) begeistert. Dünn, leicht, wind- und wasserdicht und sehr angenehmer Tragekomfort. 

Im Winter bei bis zu -10 Grad mit dünnem Langarmmerinoshirt und (warmen) Langarm Base Layer (bin sehr kälteempfindliches Weibchen) drunter. Bis zu 10 Grad und starkem Wind mit Langarmshirt und wenns wärmer wird, nur als Regenschutz mit T-Shirt drunter. Lässt sich auch recht klein zusammenpacken. Kommt auch auf meine mehrtägigen Radurlaube (MTB, Touren) mit.

Habe auch die Vaude Strone, die sich im Vergleich dazu sehr schwitzig anfühlt.

Von Belüftungsöffnungen halte ich persönlich nicht viel v.a. nicht, wenn es schüttet. Aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache, meins ist es nicht.

Habe die C5 um 149,- Euro bei XXL.Sport bekommen. Gibt‘s immer wieder mal im Angebot.

Wenn ich weiß, dass es ganz sicher nicht regnet, habe ich noch leichte Windjacken wie die Vaude Pro Windhell und die Endura Lumijak II, wobei sich die Endura angenehmer anfühlt. Von Softshell bin ich weg.


----------



## fzephyr (30. März 2020)

Keine ahnung was Primaloft ist 
Die Beschreibung hat sich angehört man kann sie easy das ganze Jahr über tragen.

Also anstatt Edura MT500 oder Singletrack lieber ne softshell jacke (windabweisend oder winddicht? und wasserabweisend) + klassische regenjacke zum mitnehmen?

Ist das der Tenor der meisten?


----------



## fzephyr (30. März 2020)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor von der Gore Wear C5 Active Jacket (nicht die Active Trail!) begeistert. Dünn, leicht, wind- und wasserdicht und sehr angenehmer Tragekomfort.
> 
> Im Winter bei bis zu -10 Grad mit dünnem Langarmmerinoshirt und (warmen) Langarm Base Layer (bin sehr kälteempfindliches Weibchen) drunter. Bis zu 10 Grad und starkem Wind mit Langarmshirt und wenns wärmer wird, nur als Regenschutz mit T-Shirt drunter. Lässt sich auch recht klein zusammenpacken. Kommt auch auf meine mehrtägigen Radurlaube (MTB, Touren) mit.
> 
> ...



Also als schlechtwetter Jacke die C5 und wie die too much ist quasi nur ne dünne windjacke?

weißt du ob es die C5 auch mit kapuze gibt? mit deiner beschreibung find ich keine mit Kapuze. Das ist für mich auch irgendwie ein Kriterium.

Wieso hälst du nichts mehr von Softshell?


----------



## scubasigi_73 (30. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Also als schlechtwetter Jacke die C5 und wie die too much ist quasi nur ne dünne windjacke?
> 
> weißt du ob es die C5 auch mit kapuze gibt? mit deiner beschreibung find ich keine mit Kapuze. Das ist für mich auch irgendwie ein Kriterium.
> 
> Wieso hälst du nichts mehr von Softshell?



Ja, so mache ich es halt. Die Vaude Pro Shell hält sogar ein paar Regentropfen ab.

Mit Kapuze wäre es dann die Gore C5 Active Trail Hooded Jacke. Alternativen wären die genannte Endura MT500 und die Ion Scrub Amp.

ad Softshell: Weil mir der wasserdichte Aspekt fehlt und ich nicht so gut zwiebeln kann. Ich empfinde das Außenmaterial der C5 als sehr angenehm. Ist sehr weich für eine Hardshell und raschelt nicht.


----------



## syntetic (30. März 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Du fährst also bei -20 Grad bis auf die Jacke die gleichen Klamotten wie bei +15 Grad? Klingt merkwürdig.


Ich fahre bei -20° mit der gleichen Jacke wie bei +10°. Bei 15° ziehe ich gar keine Jacke an. Es sei denn, ich fahre bei 5° los und komme bei 15° an - auch das macht die Jacke mit, ohne dass ich darunter eingehe.



Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Welche Jacke hast du?





Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, denn extrem atmungsaktiv und komplett wasserdicht funktioniert ja bekanntlich kaum.


Genaues Modell kann ich euch gerade nicht nennen, es ist eine Mountain Force, die ich vor ein paar Jahren eigentlich als Skijacke gekauft habe. Gar nicht besonders dick, funktioniert gut bei milderen Temperaturen, hält aber auch gut warm, wenn man sich bißchen bewegt. Atmungsaktiv 20.000g, wasserdicht 20.000mm. Die Membran reguliert einfach extrem gut, ich fühle mich weder bei -20°, noch bei +10° unwohl. Für mich ist sie das Geld wert.


----------



## fzephyr (30. März 2020)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ja, so mache ich es halt. Die Vaude Pro Shell hält sogar ein paar Regentropfen ab.
> 
> Mit Kapuze wäre es dann die Gore C5 Active Trail Hooded Jacke. Alternativen wären die genannte Endura MT500 und die Ion Scrub Amp.



oh man.. der zusatz "hooded" ist ja mehr als logisch  schade über mich. danke!
schau ich mir mal an.

ist die jacke sturzfest?


----------



## schmitr3 (30. März 2020)

syntetic schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei -20° mit der gleichen Jacke wie bei +10°. Bei 15° ziehe ich gar keine Jacke an.


Du hast doch bei -20 Grad bestimmt andere Sachen an, wie bei +15 Grad - auch wenn vielleicht die Jacke gleich ist. Das ist aber doch dann kein Verdienst der Jacke. Also was hilft's? Nach der Logik kannst du auch ein Eisbärenfell empfehlen, weil bei +15 Grad trägst du das ja eh nicht.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (30. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> oh man.. der zusatz "hooded" ist ja mehr als logisch  schade über mich. danke!
> schau ich mir mal an.
> 
> ist die jacke sturzfest?



Musste ich GsD bis jetzt noch nicht ausprobieren.? 
Punkto Material werden die Jacken wohl alle gleich empfindlich sein. Den einen oder anderen Sturz wird sie schon mitmachen und mehr aushalten, als die leichten Windjacken. Wenn du wo hängen bleibst, wird sie sicher reißen, davor bist du wohl mit keiner bewahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (30. März 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das wichtigste der Windschutz.
Dann spielt auch Regen oder Kälte keine so große Rolle.
Eine Jacke für alle Jahreszeiten, vergiss es.
Für diese Jahreszeit würde ich mir eine stinknormale Windjacke, wie z.B. die oben verlinkte Vaude Air holen.
Gerne auch von einer anderen Marke aber einfach und leicht.
So eine kannst du immer brauchen.
Klein genug für die Trikottasche für die Abfahrt wenn es etwas kühler ist.

Ohne Kapuze.
Die habe ich bei meiner noch nie gebraucht.

Die Moab ist eine ganz dünne Softshell.
Ich sehe keine Vorteile gegenüber einer normalen Windjacke.
Habe Sie im gleichen Bereich wie meine Specialized Windjacke an.
Nur so als Anmerkung weil du anscheinend schon auf Softshell fixiert bist


----------



## Grizzly71 (30. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ist die jacke sturzfest?


Welche Jacke ist denn bitte "sturzfest"? Wenn es dich richtig hin brettert hält die teuerste Jacke nicht.


----------



## mot.2901 (30. März 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Welche Jacke ist denn bitte "sturzfest"? Wenn es dich richtig hin brettert hält die teuerste Jacke nicht.


Und aus diesem  Grund, und weil es eh nicht so funktioniert wie uns das Marketing weiß machen will,  verzichte ich darauf


----------



## syntetic (30. März 2020)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Du hast doch bei -20 Grad bestimmt andere Sachen an, wie bei +15 Grad - auch wenn vielleicht die Jacke gleich ist. Das ist aber doch dann kein Verdienst der Jacke. Also was hilft's? Nach der Logik kannst du auch ein Eisbärenfell empfehlen, weil bei +15 Grad trägst du das ja eh nicht.


Mir hilft's viel. Ich habe (beim Skifahren wie beim Radfahren) X-Bionic Skiunterwäsche und einen Thoni Mara Laufpullover unter der Jacke. Bei -20° und bei +10°. Ob du das jetzt glaubst, oder nicht, ist deine Sache.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. März 2020)

Also die C5 Hooded ist alles aber garantiert nicht sturzfest, da wäre ich sogar bei Dornengebüschkontakt äußerst vorsichig!
Ich hatte sie bislang bei starkem Regen an mit Thermobaselayer und Thermotrikot drunter zwischen knapp über 0 und +10°C. Bei -2 hatte ich sie bisher nur im Stand an, da mit Unterhemd, Fleece-Midlayer & Daunenjacke drunter, ging gerade so (war Trailmagic, inkl. Po abfrieren)

Darüber weiss ich nicht, mit Kurzarmtrikot vielleicht aber nicht bei anstrengender Aktivität, maximal dahinrollen oder man schwitzt. Ich muss aber auch sagen, ich schwitze darin weniger als in meiner alten Gore Paclite. 

Alle Gorewear Jacken die ich besaß und besitze, sind bis zu mehrere Stunden Dauerregen dicht gewesen. Bei Monsun hab ich es noch nicht probiert. Da hatte ich dann eher meine Alpha RoS an, die packt das, allerdings ist die eher nix fürs Grobe, nur für Straßennnutzung empfohlen.


----------



## Ixle (30. März 2020)

Ich schlage mal noch die Assos ij bonka vor. Ist mit Abstand die beste Jacke, die ich je besessen habe! Auch wenn sie echt teuer ist, ist sie jeden Cent Wert!
Als dünne Wind- und Regenjacke für die Trikottasche habe ich eine von Ortovox. Was mich an der stört, ist die Kapuze. Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Kaufe dir eine Jacke ohne Kapuze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (31. März 2020)

letzten endes wirst du es selbst wissen müssen. jeder hier kann seine geschichte erzählen; das heisst aber nicht, dass
es auch für die funktioniert. der eine präferiert tatsächlich eine jacke für alles und wechselt nach temperaturen die schicht darunter. ein anderer hat zwölf verschiedene jacken (dünne regenjacke, windjacke, dünne softshell, dicke softshell, primaloft, ......). und wieder ein anderer sagt er geht bei schlechtem wetter gar nicht raus oder zieht über 15° oder 20° gar keine jacke an....


----------



## fzephyr (31. März 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> letzten endes wirst du es selbst wissen müssen. jeder hier kann seine geschichte erzählen; das heisst aber nicht, dass
> es auch für die funktioniert. der eine präferiert tatsächlich eine jacke für alles und wechselt nach temperaturen die schicht darunter. ein anderer hat zwölf verschiedene jacken (dünne regenjacke, windjacke, dünne softshell, dicke softshell, primaloft, ......). und wieder ein anderer sagt er geht bei schlechtem wetter gar nicht raus oder zieht über 15° oder 20° gar keine jacke an....



das ist mir auch klar. aber zur jeder präfernz gibts nen jacken tipp. und das hilft schonmal enorm  

Ich warte einfach mal bis meine Endura Singletrack ankommt. Dann seh ich ob so ein Typ jacke was für mich ist. Wenn nicht geht die suche weiter. 
Ich halte euch auf den laufenden.

Nichts destotrotz lacht mich auch die vaude air III an. die kommt auch mal nach hause zum anschauen.


----------



## Derdude1234 (31. März 2020)

Also ich hatte ähnliche Ansprüche an eine Jacke zum Biken wie du (Windschutz, leichter Regenschutz) - warm halten tut so eine Jacke ja schon, wenn man die Zugluft nicht auf den schwitzigen Körper bekommt. Habe mich damals auch für die Endura Singletrack entschieden. Auch weil das Design weniger schrecklich war, als bei anderen Herstellern (Stylepolizei lauert überall!). Die Jacke ist auch etwas weiter geschnitten, damit Protektoren drunter getragen werden können, hält Regen ganz gut ab und ein paar leichtere Stürze kann die auch wegstecken. Zudem ist die preislich noch ganz okay - über 200 Euro will ich für eine Jacke, die irgendwann kaputtgehen wird, nicht ausgeben. Und nass wird man eh - von innen. Außerdem ist eine Kapuze dran und das macht das Teil alltagstauglich.
Also gute Wahl! Hab se mir nochmal gekauft, nachdem mir ein Sturm die Jacke vom Balkon gepustet hat.


----------



## fzephyr (31. März 2020)

Derdude1234 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ähnliche Ansprüche an eine Jacke zum Biken wie du (Windschutz, leichter Regenschutz) - warm halten tut so eine Jacke ja schon, wenn man die Zugluft nicht auf den schwitzigen Körper bekommt. Habe mich damals auch für die Endura Singletrack entschieden. Auch weil das Design weniger schrecklich war, als bei anderen Herstellern (Stylepolizei lauert überall!). Die Jacke ist auch etwas weiter geschnitten, damit Protektoren drunter getragen werden können, hält Regen ganz gut ab und ein paar leichtere Stürze kann die auch wegstecken. Zudem ist die preislich noch ganz okay - über 200 Euro will ich für eine Jacke, die irgendwann kaputtgehen wird, nicht ausgeben. Und nass wird man eh - von innen. Außerdem ist eine Kapuze dran und das macht das Teil alltagstauglich.
> Also gute Wahl! Hab se mir nochmal gekauft, nachdem mir ein Sturm die Jacke vom Balkon gepustet hat.


ja bin gespannt! Aber hört sich vielversprechend an. Habe die alte Version für 60 euro gefunden. Das wäre eben ein traumpreis für mich.
Befürchte aber fast das mir die XL da ich überall lese das sie weit geschnitten ist zu groß ist. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Derdude1234 (31. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> ja bin gespannt! Aber hört sich vielversprechend an. Habe die alte Version für 60 euro gefunden. Das wäre eben ein traumpreis für mich.
> Befürchte aber fast das mir die XL da ich überall lese das sie weit geschnitten ist zu groß ist. Wir werden sehen.


Nun ich bin etwa 1,82 Meter groß, schlank gebaut und habe L. Allerdings trage ich auch mal eine komplette Protektorenjacke drunter, die Luftigkeit kommt also sehr gelegen.


----------



## fzephyr (31. März 2020)

Derdude1234 schrieb:


> Nun ich bin etwa 1,82 Meter groß, schlank gebaut und habe L. Allerdings trage ich auch mal eine komplette Protektorenjacke drunter, die Luftigkeit kommt also sehr gelegen.



bin 1,80 ne mischung aus muskel und maße  vllt haut ja XL hin. wir werden sehen  Protektoren usw. hab ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (31. März 2020)

fzephyr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> exzessives MTB fahren ist für mich seit kurzen Neuland. Aufgrund der momentanen Lage und der Einschränkung meiner anderen Hobbys möchte ich meiner Jugendliebe dem MTB/Rad fahren wieder mehr widmen.
> 
> ...


Ich würde sagen, du brauchst zwei Jacken: Eine Fleece Jacke, die wärmt und eine Reine Goretex Jacke, die Wasserdicht ist. Beide gibt es als relativ leichte Teile, die sind allerdings nicht ganz Billig.
Ich habe Anfang letztes Jahr so eine kombinierte, in Wirklichkeit aus zwei Jacken bestehende im Ausverkauf von der Marke "Marmot" gekauft.
Bei kaltem, kritischem Wetter ziehe ich die wärmende Jacke an und nehme die andere mit. Wenn dann der Wind arg pfeift oder es zu regnen anfängt, ziehe ich die Goretex Jacke drüber. So ist man für alles gewappnet. Hat aber, 50% Rabatt schon eingerechnet, 170 Euro gekostet. Bin aber zufrieden damit. Denn beide Jacken sind leicht und gut durchdacht, wobei die warme keine Fleece, sondern eine Kunstdaunenjacke ist.


----------



## Batman (31. März 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du das alles in einer Jacke finden wirst. Einen Kompromiss musst Du eingehen.
Welcher das ist, musst Du entscheiden.
Ich mag die RoS Sachen von Castelli. Die sind nicht so schwitzig, winddicht und dadurch flexibel mit diversen Baselayern an die Temperatur anpassbar und halten auch mal nen kleinen Schauer ab. Ist halt nix für Regen, und schon garnicht für kalt und Regen.
Wenn DU da noch eine Convertibel nimmst deckst Du schon nen guten Temperaturbereich ab. 

Und ich hab ne anständige 3 Lagen Jacke (https://www.bergfreunde.de/mountain...MIsZWYr-TE6AIVihnTCh1BoQ5GEAAYAiAAEgLvUvD_BwE) 
Die hat Unterarmbelüftung und damit kann man die Temperatur OK regulieren. Bleibt halt doch ne Regenjacke und dadurch etwas schwitzig bei Anstrengung. Was ich an der Jacke sehr schätze (neben dem, dass die dicht hält) ist dass sie sich auch nass nicht klebrig anfühlt.
Mit unterschiedlichen Baselayern fahre ich mit der bei Regen und Schnee. Ich hab mich für eine nicht Radschnittspezifische Jacke entschieden, da man die auch mal "so" anziehen kann


----------



## vollesRohr (31. März 2020)

Ich fahr die Singletrack bei 179cm und 76 KG in der S, die M wahr mir zu weit, die Jacke fällt generell etwas weiter aus.
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen um die 8 Grad musst du je nach Empfindung Baselayer oder und Shirt drunter ziehen, ich fahre mit Craft Windstopper und einem langen MT500 Shirt. Richtung 0 Grad tausche ich das Shirt gegen ein MT500 Trikot. Für kalte Temperaturen ist die Jacke meiner Meinung nach nicht geeignet, dafür gibts bei wärmeren Temperaturen (c.a. 18 Grad) keinen Hitzestau.
Herbstliches Dauergepiesel hält sie zuverlässig ab, auch einen frühsommerlichen Guss hat sie abgehalten, dann wird es aber allmählig feucht durch die Reißverschlüsse. Feucht wird es auch wenn man schwitzt, die Jacke leitet den Schweiß nur mittelprächtig nach außen ab. Das und der sich immer 2-3cm öffnende Reißverschluss sind meiner Meinung nach die größten Mängel der Jacke. Die Kaputze hat keinen Gummizug, bei Gegenwind rutscht sie folglich über den Helm.
Jacke ist relativ robust, mich hats schon 2x mal ordentlich aufgemischt, man sieht der Jacke nichts an. Zweige, Baumrinde und andere Hindernisse haben bisher auch noch keine Spuren hinterlassen.
Hab sie damals für 80€ im Sale bekommen, dass finde ich gerade noch ok, die 139€ UVP würde ich nicht zahlen wollen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. April 2020)

Ich weiss nicht was für  Castelli "RoS" Sachen du hast, vonwegen nix für Regen oder kalt...

Die Alpha RoS *Jacke* ist definitiv für kalt. Von unter 0°C bis knapp über 10°C kannste die auch bei stundenlangem Regen tragen, und du bist hinterher trocken drunter! Wenn nicht taugte wohl der getragene Baselayer nichts. Konnte ich gerade wieder zur Rapha erleben. Erst 3,5 Stunden und am selben Tag wenige Stunden später noch mal 2 Stunden. Im Dauerregen. Bei 6°C gefühlt wie 2°C. War trocken. Nächster Tag wieder 1,5 Stunden, immernoch trocken drunter. Einfach nur saugeil. Regelmäßig nachimprägnieren Voraussetzung. 

Bin Vielschwitzerin und wenn ich bei genannten Bedingungen trocken bleibe... hab aber auch Jahre gebraucht um gescheite Baselayer zu finden die funktionieren. Bei 10°C und Sonne muss man allerdings halt regelmäßig aufmachen und durchlüften.

Ebenso die Perfetto RoS Handschuhe. Kann die zwischen 3°C und 10°C tragen auch bei Dauerregen. Allerdings kommen die mit der Unmenge an Handschweiss meinerseits nicht klar. Ist auch irgendwie logisch. An den Handflächen wo die Schweissmassen produziert werden greift man die ganze Zeit den Lenker,  wie soll der da auch rausdampfen. Dennoch bleiben die Hände immerhin warm. Und die Handschuhe trocknen schnell.
Auch hier, 10°C und Sonne da zieh ich sie inzwischen aus und fahre lieber ganz ohne wenn ich meine kurzen vergessen habe. Schwitze auch ohne Handschuhe  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ixle (1. April 2020)

2 Fragen dazu:
1. Mit was imprägnierst du nach? Sprüh- oder Waschimprägnierung?
2. Welche „gescheiten“ Baselayer nutzt du denn?


----------



## Batman (1. April 2020)

Liebe IndianaWalross,
Ich weiss nicht warum Du ständig deinen Senf dazu geben musst wenn ich mich erdreiste die Castelli Klamotten nicht über den grünen Klee zu loben (nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde die Teile von denen ziemlich geil und hab auch einiges ) aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass die nix für kalt und Regen ( und ich spreche von Regen, nicht von Niesel) sind (hier hilft dann auch einfach mal lesen. Kalt UND Regen nicht kalt ODER Regen). 
Es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen mit Deinen Sachen teilst, dazu sind ja Foren auch da. Es nervt aber wenn Du Erfahrungen anderer als "falsch" darstellst nur weil du andere gemacht hast.
Zumal Du Dir auch widersprichst....





IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ...Und im Zweifelsfall saugt sie sich voll und es wird arschkalt.
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten Jahren einiges ausprobiert. U.a. viel Castelli mit dem RoS (Rain or shine) Zusatz. Hier haste halt ne art dünnere Softshell die warm halten soll, auch wenn sie irgendwann durchfeuchtet ist. Ich kann das nicht unendlich bestätigen. Also bei 2-3 Stunden im Dauergriesel oder Niesel war ich drunter trocken. Warm ist Ansichtssache. Mit dem Flanders Unterhemd und nur der Alpha bei 1°C und besagtem Niederschlag über besagte Zeit... irgendwann biste halt einfach durchgefroren.
> Hab mir daher für den Temperaturbereich bis unter 0°C (am Renner sind das halt mal gefühlte bis zu -10°C bei den Geschwindigkeiten) für kalt und bisschen Feuchtigkeit jetzt wieder ne Gore geholt. C5 WS Thermo (ohne Trail). Da krieg ich sogar nen Winterunterhemd drunter und dann geht die aber bis weit in den Minusbereich und ab da schneit es dann hoffentlich auch statt zu pieseln, und das konnte bislang noch jede Gore Softshell bei mir stundenlang ab.
> ...


----------



## fzephyr (1. April 2020)

vollesRohr schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Singletrack bei 179cm und 76 KG in der S, die M wahr mir zu weit, die Jacke fällt generell etwas weiter aus.
> 
> Hab sie damals für 80€ im Sale bekommen, dass finde ich gerade noch ok, die 139€ UVP würde ich nicht zahlen wollen.



Jacke sollte heute ankommen. Bin gespannt ob sie passt. sollte sie einwenig zu groß sein werd ich sogar aufgrund des Preis überlegen sie trotzdem zu behalten. Da ich scheinbar für den gleichen Preis (61 Euro im Sale) nichts vergleichbares finde.

Klar sie ist wahrscheinlich nicht die non plus ultra Jacke für meine suchkriterien aber ich denke es wäre ein guter Kompromiss.

Aber dazu wenn ich sie wirklich auch an habe.

Sollte es mit der Singletrack nichts werden hab ich auch schon ne alternative ausgemacht.

Vaude Air iii gibt es gerade für 30 Euro und dazu dann eine Regenjacke.

Optisch zwar nicht der Style den zum Beispiel die MT500 und die Singletrack bieten.
Aber bis in die Jahreszeit in der man dann wieder über neue Jacken reden kann eine gute Alternative bzw. andere Lösung.

Sollte ich dann immer noch so enthusiastisch MTB fahren wird es wohl ne MT500 werden.

Gefällt mir optisch einfach sau gut und wird eigentlich nur gelobt.

Hier wurden viele Jacken empfohlen. 
Viele Jacke sind bestimmt auch mega, die meisten liegen aber gerade noch über meine preislichen Schmerzgrenze.

Womöglich hab ich in ein paar Monaten andere erfahren und weiß eher was ich brauche oder was wirklich wichtig ist.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe und vllt hilft es auch anderen die nach Jacken suchen.


----------



## mot.2901 (1. April 2020)

Guter Plan

Ich denke die Endura wird zu groß sein aber mit leichter Wind und Regenjacke machst du nichts verkehrt.
Abonniere den Hibike Newsletter.
Die hauen immer wieder sehr gute Angebote mit Bekleidung raus.


----------



## fzephyr (1. April 2020)

Paket liegt daheim. Seltenst so gespannt auf ne bestellung gewesen hahaha

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. April 2020)

Ich würd sagen wen es so derart ankotzt das in einem Forum jemand Senf absondert der sollte dringend mal aus seiner Quarantäne Blase an die frische Luft,  sich hier ggf. komplett abmelden oder die Inorierfunktion nutzen, so wie ich jetzt. Du kriegst mich jedenfalls mit deinen dummen Hasskommentaren nicht mundtot.

Schön dass einige hier noch ihren Kopf benutzen. Mein Postfach ist jedenfalls immer gut beschäftigt mit Dankes PM von Leuten nach Käufen die aufgrund meiner Empfehlungen getätigt wurden und die total happy mit ihren Produkten sind.

Und ob ich Regen von Niesel unterscheiden kann in einem Bundesland indem es an 300/365 Tagen REGNET, teils Monsunartig, lässt du bitte noch mich selbst beurteilen. ?


----------



## Batman (2. April 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen wen es so derart ankotzt das in einem Forum jemand Senf absondert der sollte dringend mal aus seiner Quarantäne Blase an die frische Luft,  sich hier ggf. komplett abmelden oder die Inorierfunktion nutzen, so wie ich jetzt. Du kriegst mich jedenfalls mit deinen dummen Hasskommentaren nicht mundtot.
> 
> Schön dass einige hier noch ihren Kopf benutzen. Mein Postfach ist jedenfalls immer gut beschäftigt mit Dankes PM von Leuten nach Käufen die aufgrund meiner Empfehlungen getätigt wurden und die total happy mit ihren Produkten sind.
> 
> Und ob ich Regen von Niesel unterscheiden kann in einem Bundesland indem es an 300/365 Tagen REGNET, teils Monsunartig, lässt du bitte noch mich selbst beurteilen. ?



Liest Du den Müll den Du so absonderst auch mal??
Hasskommentare...da frage ich mich doch wer da mal aus der Quarantäne raus sollte..
Und lesen soll ja auch bekanntlich helfen. Selektive Wahrnehmung ist halt nicht sehr hilfreich.
wenn man sich, wie Du, berufen fühlt Erfahrungen anderer in Frage zu stellen oder als falsch zu bezeichnen  sollte man auch etwas Kritikfähig sein.


----------



## fzephyr (2. April 2020)

So, guten morgen erstmal. 
Alle mal wieder durchatmen.

Also Jacke gekommen - Jacke wird behalten.

Im gegensatz zu der Vermutung die Jacke sei zu groß kann ich sagen - viel kleiner hätte sie nicht sein dürfen 

Nochmal für alle die suchen: Endura Singletrack II in Größe XL bei 180 auf 90 kilo - muskel und maße

Die Vaude Air III werde ich mir aber evtl trotzdem noch zu legen. Könnte bei ner Radtour an der Ostsee n ganz hilfreiches Teil im Sommer sein.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. April 2020)

Batman schrieb:


> Liest Du den Müll den Du so absonderst auch mal??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fzephyr (3. April 2020)

Nachtrag nach der ersten Tour mit Jacke:

Ist perfekt für mich was Windabhalten und Wärme für jetzige Temperaturen angeht.

gute wahl. bis jetzt. mal sehen wies wird wenns wärmer aber windiger wird. ich werde ab und an mal wenn ich dran denk ein update rein hängen. vllt hilft es ja irgendwann mal wem


----------



## CC. (3. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
ich hänge mich hier mal mit dran.
@fzephyr - gibts ein Update zur Singletrack-Jacke?

Weiß jemand, was die Singletrack-Jacke wiegt? Nirgends ist eine Gewichtsangabe zu finden 
Wie robust ist denn das Teil wirklich. Beim Stolperbiken hab ich öfters mal Felskontakt.
Langt Gr. M bei 175cm, Bauch und Muskeln?


----------

